# Sony KV34XTR10



## esfumado (Nov 6, 2005)

Buenas tardes a todos, antes que nada me presento, soy esfumado, nuevo en este foro.
Estaria necesitando los valores de corrección de service completos de este modelo armado en la Argentina que tiene una sola entrada de video posterior y salida de audio. Fue armado aproximadamente en 1996.
Desde ya si me pueden pasar lo solicitado estaría muy agradecido, y de no ser así si pueden orientarme en la busqueda del mismo.
Saludos.
*Esfumado*


----------



## Mavila (Nov 8, 2005)

para entrar al modo de servicio y ajustar a los valores de fabrica prueba con esto

* con el TV apagado y conectado a la red de energia
  Presione en el control remoto la siguiente secuencia:
 -Display, 5, +Volumen, Power
 el TV debe encender en el modo de servicio

luego solo debes presionar 8 y Enter el TV se apaga forzando un Reset de la memoria con lo cual se ajusta automaticamente a los valores de fabrica
no es recomendable trastocar los valores de la memoria en el modo de servicio por que podria ocasionar que el TV no funcione adecuadamente, si no es de ayuda esta información ya puedes buscar otro site. Ja, Ja, Ja...  Y que la Suerte te acompañe.


----------



## esfumado (Nov 18, 2005)

Mavila:  desde ya te agradezco la información, me ha sido muy útil, pero en realidad lo que estaba buscando es el significado de cada una de las letras y numero que parecen una vez entrado al modo service.
Se te ocurre algo ?
Tenes idea de coo averiguar eso ?
Gracias de antemano 
*Esfumado*


----------



## Mavila (Nov 19, 2005)

hola esfumado, en verdad si tengo algunos manuales de servicio de Sony con la indicacion del significado de estas letras, las letras son los Items en los cuales vas a actuar con un valor que te dan los numeros por ejemplo:

HPOS   10  

HPOS = Posicion Horizontal Con un valor de 10 Esto es que puede fluctuar entre 00 y por ejemplo 20 al tenerlo ajustado en 10 quiere decir que esta a la mitad con lo cual nos da la opcion de ajustar hacia arriba(11,12,13) o hacia abajo(09,08,07) con esto estariamos actuando sobre la posicion de la imagen sobre la pantalla en sentido Horizontal o sea que la imagen se moverá ya sea a la izquierda o hacia la derecha, y asi para cada item, quisiera poder adjuntar un manual de servicio de TV Sony para que lo revises pero el problema es que no puedo adjuntar mas de 150Kb asi que si no hay ningun inconveniente para la gente del foro me gustaria tener una E-mail personal para enviartelo directamente.


----------



## jone (Ene 23, 2006)

Mavila dijo:
			
		

> hola esfumado, en verdad si tengo algunos manuales de servicio de Sony con la indicacion del significado de estas letras, las letras son los Items en los cuales vas a actuar con un valor que te dan los numeros por ejemplo:
> 
> HPOS   10
> 
> HPOS = Posicion Horizontal Con un valor de 10 Esto es que puede fluctuar entre 00 y por ejemplo 20 al tenerlo ajustado en 10 quiere decir que esta a la mitad con lo cual nos da la opcion de ajustar hacia arriba(11,12,13) o hacia abajo(09,08,07) con esto estariamos actuando sobre la posicion de la imagen sobre la pantalla en sentido Horizontal o sea que la imagen se moverá ya sea a la izquierda o hacia la derecha, y asi para cada item, quisiera poder adjuntar un manual de servicio de TV Sony para que lo revises pero el problema es que no puedo adjuntar mas de 150Kb asi que si no hay ningun inconveniente para la gente del foro me gustaria tener una E-mail personal para enviartelo directamente.



Estoy teniendo un problema con este mismo TV, que detalle en este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/sony-kv34xtr10-video-in-byn-867/

Tenes idea si es posible forzar a que el TV funcione en una norma determinada? es decir, que no cambie de norma automaticamente y yo lo pueda forzar a ver en PAL-N o NTSC

Muchas gracias
saludos


----------

